

Exposing young girls to STEM: Roominate Kickstarter - mef
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/369073015/roominate-make-it-yours?ref=category

======
bawllz
Amazing. Finally someone is putting actions to there words. So many people
have complained of this gender-specific toy issue and no one, until now, has
really done anything about it (as far as I know). This is one kick starter
project I can see really taking off.

------
arcoraven
It's an ambitious project with a hard-working team behind it. Glad to see them
get more exposure!

